# Garage near Perpignan?



## Canalsman (Dec 27, 2018)

This year I have had lots of 'van problems.

Since August there has been an intermittent misfire and three garages have looked but found no fault codes and no visible problems. The advice has been consistent - wait till there is something to diagnose.

Tonight, after a day of misfires that have been more frequent the engine management light has come on.

Hopefully there is now something to go on.

I will call out ADAC tomorrow but I'm likely to need a garage.

Has anyone used a garage in the Perpignan area?

Recommendations would be a huge help ...

Thank you


----------



## TJBi (Dec 27, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> This year I have had lots of 'van problems.
> 
> Since August there has been an intermittent misfire and three garages have looked but found no fault codes and no visible problems. The advice has been consistent - wait till there is something to diagnose.
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,

Sorry to learn that you are having more problems.  My only experience with garages in France was with Ford dealers down the west side of the country in 2015.  It looks as though your nearest Fiat commercial vehicle dealership is: Groupe Tressol-Chabrier - distributeur agree Fiat Professional
Chemin de la Fauceille, 66100 PERPIGNAN   Tel (Service Dept): +33 4 89 51 98 53

You can do your own search at Distributeurs ׀ Trouvez un distributeur ׀ Fiat Professional should you wish to find a dealership anywhere else.

Tom


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm not sure who ADAC will send. It may well be a local garage and if so that will be an option.

The last garage to look were diesel engine specialists and the possible causes are an intermittent injector, wiring loom fault or the ECU. But without a hard fault it's impossible to diagnose.

Maybe that is what I have now.


----------



## REC (Dec 28, 2018)

Good luck, hope it gets sorted quickly now!


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 28, 2018)

So do I ...


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 28, 2018)

Unfortunately ADAC have let me down ...

Their partner is unable to send anybody to diagnose at the roadside due to the distance from their nearest base and staff shortages due to Christmas!

Recovery isn't an affordable option either with ADAC funding a maximum of 300 euros and the quote is 1,000 euros!

They have been helpful on the phone and have called me back several times.

I have gained some knowledge however.

According to ADAC France is unlike the UK and Germany with very limited roadside patrols these being focused on the high population density areas. In other areas vehicles are invariably recovered but at potentially great expense.

Oddly ADAC would pay all the costs of repatriation for my motorhome if after recovery it was not feasible to repair locally.

I may have located the problem subsequently.

I have now observed that the diesel filter has been weeping slightly. At the last service in May my garage struggled to stop the filter housing from leaking after changing the filter. The Ducato X250 is notorious in this regard.

The diesel may have caused a problem with the connections at the base of the housing (for water detection).

I removed the filter housing and cleaned everything paying particular attention to the electrical connections top and bottom and reinstalled. The engine management light has now been extinguished.

I am going to try and source a complete new housing and filter locally, but not from Fiat, and see if this solves my problem.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 28, 2018)

I have ordered a complete assembly from Amazon France for 78 euros with delivery to a locker on 2nd or 3rd January ...


----------



## witzend (Dec 28, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> I have ordered a complete assembly from Amazon France for 78 euros with delivery to a locker ...



Lets hope thats sorted then "Electrics" ?  Whats a locker similar to a PO box ?


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 28, 2018)

last year in southern France my transmission failed.  i was finally recovered and taken to a local garage who ordered  the necessary parts.  They didn't arrive and didnt arrive and didn't arrive.  Finally after 9 days i got this french garage to give me a photocopy of a 3D part with part number  that was required, and then i took it to a local computer shop who emailed my local somerset garage who ordered these parts for me and had it couriered to the campsite i was at.  Courier cost was £45 - well worth it.  This took 36 hours from my email to somerset to the the parts arriving in France.   By the time the English parts arrived the french parts also arrived the same day  - so i had the french parts fitted and on my return to Uk,  the somerset garage took back the parts and got the money back.

Apart from the 10 days hanging about  (which was the fault of the APPALING  recovery service i had paid for via AIB - and who then wrongly told me that it would cost  $3950euros to take me to Cherbourg!!!!!!)

I realised that i had to think laterally if i was to get home  and so i came up with unusual solutions. 

i had earlier been  taken to a Mitsubishi main dealer who had categorically told me after TWO test drives that there was nothing wrong with the tranmission and my van was perfectly fine.......  but then it was  4.00pm on a friday - they didn't want the job.

i'm not telling you this to depress you, but to explain that lateral problem solving may be necessary..

Have you checked your insurance and your recovery ADAC paperwork ?  The recovery call centre staff i spoke to handled recovery calls on behalf of many policies and some staff were useful and gave me totally wrong information about what cover i had.   If necessary you could also talk to the English branch of the ADAC HQ.  Make an official complaint if necessary.    You need someone on your side....  fighting for you  -  someone who knows the full details of your product who speaks English and French. 

I have discovered that some recovery programmes are just that....   and they dont actually do roadside repairs - they just recover you (but only where there is good access) and take you to a garage for repairs.  The best thing you can do is what  you have done  -  ask for personal recommendations for a garage so you can be taken to a good garage.  

Christmas complicates things...  i know...   and dont forget most businesses close noon-2.00pm every day.....  

best wishes


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 28, 2018)

witzend said:


> Lets hope thats sorted then "Electrics" ?  Whats a locker similar to a PO box ?



Amazon lockers are situated all over the place. Items ordered are left in a locker at a location of your choice. The locker is unlocked electronically using a code emailed to you.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 28, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> last year in southern France my transmission failed.  i was finally recovered and taken to a local garage who ordered  the necessary parts.  They didn't arrive and didnt arrive and didn't arrive.  Finally after 9 days i got this french garage to give me a photocopy of a 3D part with part number  that was required, and then i took it to a local computer shop who emailed my local somerset garage who ordered these parts for me and had it couriered to the campsite i was at.  Courier cost was £45 - well worth it.  This took 36 hours from my email to somerset to the the parts arriving in France.   By the time the English parts arrived the french parts also arrived the same day  - so i had the french parts fitted and on my return to Uk,  the somerset garage took back the parts and got the money back.
> 
> Apart from the 10 days hanging about  (which was the fault of the APPALING  recovery service i had paid for via AIB - and who then wrongly told me that it would cost  $3950euros to take me to Cherbourg!!!!!!)
> 
> ...



ADAC isn't an insurance policy. It's the German equivalent of the AA but unlike the AA membership entitles you to cover throughout Europe.

In Germany, like the AA in the UK, they operate their own recovery and roadside assistance vehicles. Elsewhere they subcontract to partner organisations such as the AA in the UK.

In addition they have offices in many countries. I called their French office and my conversations were direct with ADAC. Both people I spoke to spoke excellent English so there were no language issues.

I am just making people aware that roadside recovery and assistance outside the UK may well not be at the same level expected!


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 29, 2018)

i know ADAC is like our  AA   -   and in UK if you are recovered to a garage its a bit hit and miss here...   and the overseas extra dimension makes things more difficult.

Every recovery/insurance/repatriation scheme has different criteria in the small print....   and since my adventures in my ancient van i always carry original documents so that call centre staff cannot tell me porkies or fool me into thinking i dont have the cover i know i  have. 

best of luck


----------



## carol (Dec 29, 2018)

I’m with ADAC too but don’t have anything in writing as to the small print. I just assumed I was entitled to roadside repair or recovery, which is why your post is a bit worrying, Chris!


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 29, 2018)

*Adac*

We with these too....they have good reports....it's breaking down in France that's the problem !! They're robbing gits generally because they're asleep for half the day so charge twice as much when they are awake !!! (The French not Adac LOL &#55357;&#56834


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 29, 2018)

Good luck with the fuel filter, it went on mine too, and I carry a spare now, they are cr4p, and I don't change the filter as it more likely to CAUSE trouble than be dirty.
See if you can get a cheap OBD2 reader, with the Blue tooth app you could maybe find the fault as the EML is/was on .


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 29, 2018)

My garage changes the filter every year.

I have seen the filter as it's removed and the amount of crud that is retained after around 7,000 miles is astonishing.

Not changing the filter is not an option I would consider.


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 30, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> My garage changes the filter every year.
> 
> I have seen the filter as it's removed and the amount of crud that is retained after around 7,000 miles is astonishing.
> 
> Not changing the filter is not an option I would consider.



That is interesting, my, split filter, was dirt free after around 20K miles.Still didn't stop it breaking though . Maybe last change they didn't use the UFI tool :http://www.partinfo.co.uk/files/ADK85502.pdf


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 30, 2018)

It probably depends on the state of the underground tanks at garages.

I don't intend to stop having the filter changed annually. I will invest in the approved tool so that my garage can use it, and change the entire assembly periodically because the cost is minimal as a part of the overall running costs.


----------



## Al Sourer (Dec 30, 2018)

*Garage at Ceret*

Hi Perhaps this may help , We live in the area and have use Mon Garage at Ceret we have a Euromobil camper with a Fiat engine and they have been very helpful in the past Clutch brakes and general servicing
They are at Ceret on a supermarket complex telephone 0033 0468 870468 We have 
Also heard that the Fiat main dealer in Perpignan is ok with camper provided you take the van there for inspection first ( the French don't do anything without a visual inspection)  Ceret is approx 30 minutes from Perpignan. Hope this helps.
Alex ( Al Sourer)


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks Alex.

Is this the place?

Google Maps

The phone number tallies but the name is different.


----------



## TJBi (Dec 30, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Thanks Alex.
> 
> Is this the place?
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,

It looks like a marketing thing.  To the right of the telephone number are two signs, one headed "Mon Carrossier" and the other "Mon Garage".


----------



## Al Sourer (Dec 31, 2018)

*Mon Garage*

Hi Chris Mon Garage may come up as Sarl Le Corre Don't worry it's the same thing . Mon garage is literally just off the D115 coming from the motorway or from Le Boulou maybe 15 minutes as yo turn into the estate garage is on the right Make sure their open! good luck and hopefully Happy New Year!
Regards Alex


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 31, 2018)

carol said:


> I’m with ADAC too but don’t have anything in writing as to the small print. I just assumed I was entitled to roadside repair or recovery, which is why your post is a bit worrying, Chris!



If you message me on here your email I can send the English terms and conditions.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 31, 2018)

i realised during my fracas with AIB recovery  last year that there is a financial limit to the amount of repair/recovery/repatriation costs which are covered in a year.   Each journey of recovery/repair/repat is calculated at £ or $  per mile from the point you break down. If you break down too often or are too far from home then you may not be covered.


AIB stopped using that breakdown recovery company last year.   However this year, i had a brake pipe split in Pembroke and was told i was not covered for breakdown. Sighs.    i had to engage with senior staff at AIB and the Recovery company to ensure my cover was in place for my trip to ROI. 


AIB  seem to have a systemic problem with transferring information  from their office (who i paid for the recovery policy) to the recovery company whose policies they buy.

Next time i go on a trip i will ensure i am still on both of their databases.


----------

